# General > Genealogy >  Stanergill, or Stangergill Cottage, Castletown

## Kathb

I am trying to locate this cottage, which was the birthplace of my husband's mother. I am too far away to visit and would appreciate someone sharing their local knowledge of Castletown.
Is it connected to an estate? My mother-in-laws father was a gardener all of his life and I thought it may be an estate cottage - just plucking at straws!

Can anyone help? Are there any photographs of the cottage? 
Kathb

----------


## Blacksmith

Kath

I have lived in the area, lets say for a number oy years and have not heard of Stanergill Cottage. I know of Stanergill burn. I will ask a few questions tonight.
By the way, are you a member of the Caithness Family History Society ?

----------


## Kathb

Blacksmith, I am a member of the CFHS, any help appreciated. I have had a very helprul reply from this forum, re: current stanergill crescent, but would appreciate any reference to any estate that may have owned this cottage. My husbands grandfather was a gardener for all of his life. He seemed to work for large estates and I would appreciate any information that may help to identify who he worked for. He was born in Caithness and all of his ancestors are from the County. If dates would help I can post again.
Regards
Kathb

----------


## Tricia

There is today a Stanergill Crescent in Castletown.
If you key in    
stanergill crescent, castletown, caithness
on http://maps.google.co.uk/maps
then zoom into the village you can see the cresent.

Have you found the family in 1901.
If not can you share name birth date etc? for that time.
Tricia

----------


## Tricia

Kath
I have just discovered this interesting booklet on Castletown during the WW2.
www.castletownheritage.co.uk/
under Castletown Recalls.

Alan Moar has also taken some wonderful aerial photos
http://www.alanmoar.flyer.co.uk/Cait...castletown.htm

enjoy
Tricia 
(born a MORE in Wick.)

----------


## Kathb

Tricia, please accept my apologies, somehow I missed your post.  I did not want you to think I did not appreciate your help.
Regards
Kathb

----------

